# Too hot CPU? (laptop)



## ToJa92 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok, so I got a Acer Extensa 5620G (school computer BTW). Now heres the problem, I ran Prime95 in torture test mode - in place large FFTs. While I did that, I used the Thermal Analysis Tool from intel to watch the temps. In "idle" mode, the temp on CPU0 is 50-60C and CPU1 50-55C. During the test, the temp on CPU0 was on 80-83C and CPU1 80-82C. Now I wonder, is this normal temperatures, cause I think its way too warm. The CPU is a Intel Core 2 Duo T5550 1.83GHz, no overclock (I just didn't know where to put this thread). The rest of my specs you can find under "My system".


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you cant overclock laptops

and I do not advise running stress tests on those cpu's either

laptops are an adventure to keep cool doing common computing tasks ......... you cant whip them like a desktop !!


----------



## ToJa92 (Jan 1, 2009)

linderman said:


> you cant overclock laptops
> 
> and I do not advise running stress tests on those cpu's either
> 
> laptops are an adventure to keep cool doing common computing tasks ......... you cant whip them like a desktop !!


Well.. I don't want to overclock it, I just wanted to know if this is normal temperatures. During gaming the temp also get up to 80C so I think its very hot.. but I don't know. Maybe I should buy one of those cooling thingys you place underneath the laptop so i gets more air.


----------

